# New to the game!



## Kleeb (Mar 27, 2012)

First of all my name is Kory and Im 27. I just started playing golf this year and Im about ready to pull whats left of my hair out. all of my friends that i play with have played their whole life and beat my socks off on the course. They generally shoot in the low to mid eighties. I have played 12 rnds and my last three scores have been 107,104,and 103. They tell me to quit beatin myself up about it, and that im not doing that bad, but I at least want to be shooting in the 
90's. My question is, Are my scores that bad? I dont really have anything to compare them to except for a few guys that have been playing for years. You can add two stokes to each of my scores because they let me have two mulligans, One on the front 9 and one on the back. 

thanks kory


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Your scores aren't bad for only 12 rounds, so as your buddies say, quit beating yourself up over them.
Now if you want to improve, concentrate on the fundimentals
Grip, Stance, Address, Posture. Get those down and your scores will come down
Then concentrate on chipping and putting, you will be beating them in no time


----------

